
Medium's Sitewide Encryption Confronts Censorship in Malaysia - nfriedly
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/01/mediums-sitewide-encryption-confronts-censorship-malaysia
======
korginator
Malaysia showed promise a couple of decades ago. Their economy was growing,
large companies were setting up shop and building factories, trying to
diversify beyond their traditional resource-based economy.

With growth came rampant corruption, nepotism, an increase in fundamentalism,
while they dug their heels into the quicksand that is quota-based reservations
for Malays and the indigenous Bumiputra people.

Not that they ever had much freedom of press, but the Malaysian media today is
largely a mouthpiece of the UMNO without the guts to write about serious and
growing economic, social and political problems.

This was apparent during the MH370 crash when the media meekly swallowed the
garbage and misinformation shovelled out by their officials, and now with
their PM Najib unloading more guano about the huge scandals in their 1MDB
organization and the _three-quarters of a billion (with a B)_ dollars that
mysteriously appeared in the PM's personal bank account.

Their economy is being battered due to this double whammy of institutionalised
corruption and weak demand for their resources, and I don't see this getting
any better any time soon.

They had a great future, they were myopic and blew it on short-term greed.

